# meet icyss



## reptastic (Jun 6, 2013)

Got a beautiful new female chacoan, her names icyss cloud, shes about a 3 yrs old, heres some pics of her and storm my male chacoan












Storm










Heres icyss next to storm basking


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice u got ger from lizard king

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## reptastic (Jun 6, 2013)

No I got her from Carolina reptiles, thanks shes a beauty


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 7, 2013)

Such a lovely lady! Does storm approve?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 7, 2013)

Storm definitely approves....lol rayne not so much


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 7, 2013)

OH you pretty gurl! Welcome to the family!


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 11, 2013)

She is a beauty


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 11, 2013)

very nice, Storm is a lucky man!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful tegus!


----------

